# malted milk powder substitute?



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

"This may sound weird but, I need a substitute for malted milk powder. While I understand its as common as salt stateside, here in the wilds of Canada, it can't be found unless you are a
company. Believe it or not, its not for sale to the public! Does anyone have any idea how to create a good substitute? Thanks all."


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

carnation malted milk powder is not sold in grocerie stores??
Oveltean?

try to find Malt syrup.
kingarthurflour.com they should have all your baking needs by mail order or cyber order.


----------

